# لماذا الصوم قبل التناول من الاسرار المقدسة ؟



## REDEMPTION (9 أغسطس 2007)

*+*​ 


*لماذا الصوم قبل التناول من الاسرار المقدسة ؟*​ 


الامتناع عن الطعام قبل التقدم للاسرار المقدسة يًسمى فى المصطلح الكنسي " إحتراساً " خصوصا إذا كان اليوم ، هو يوم أحد أو سبت أو عيد .. إنما هو " إحتراس " ليكون الجسد فى ( جوع ) يتمشى مع جوع الروح إلى البر ، عملا بقول المسيح له المجد فى الانجيل المقدس :

" طوبى للجياع و العطاش إلى البر ، فأنهم يشبعون " ( مت 5: 6 ) ، ( لو 6: 21 ) 

ثم كيف يقبل المؤمن إلى الاسرار المقدسة بإشتياق يليق بمائدة الرب ، ومعدته مليئة بالطعام ؟!

إن المدعو إلى وليمة عادية لا يسمح لنفسه أن يأكل قبل حضوره الى الوليمة ، لانه حينئذ لا يقبل الى الطعام بشهية مناسبة ، و قد تصدر عنه تلقائياً أقوال أو تصرفات يحسبها صاحب الوليمة تقززاً من الوليمة أو اعتراضاً على جودة الطعام أو نوعه مما يُعد إهانة لصاحب الوليمة أو إحراجاً له و لسائر المدعوين .. إن من يبتغى تكريماً لصاحب الوليمة يجب أن يمتنع عن الطعام قبل موعد الوليمة وقتاً كافياً حتى يمكنه ان يقبل على الطعام بشهية ، فيسر قلب صاحب الوليمة ، و فى هذا تقدير له وتكريم لدعوته.

جاء فى كتاب ( القوانين ) التى جمعها الشيخ الصفى ابن العسال نقلاً عن قوانين الرُسل ( رسطب ) 43 .

" ولا يتناول أحد قربناً إلا وهو صائم نقى . و من أفطر من المؤمنين و المؤمنات ثم تقرب ، إن كان فعل ذلك تهاوناً به ، فلينف من كنيسة الله إلى الابد " ( باب 13 – مادة 17 ) .

و يقول القديس أغسطينوس ( 345 – 430 ) : " إنه من الامور الواضحة أن التلاميذ عندما تناولوا جسد الرب ودمه لاول مره لم يكونوا صائمين . *( * )* فهل يجيز لنا هذا أن ننتقد الكنيسة الجامعة لانها لا تجيز فى اى مكان ان يتناول هذا السر إلا من كان صائماً ؟ لا على الاطلاق .. لان الروح القدس شاء من ذلك الحين ان يحدد انه تكريما لسر عظيم كهذا يجب ان يؤخذ جسد الرب قبل كل طعام يتناوله المسيحي بفمه . و هكذا شاعت هذه العادة التى اشرنا إليها ، وصارت مرعية فى كل مكان . وإذا كان الرب قد وضع هذا السر بعدتناول أطعمة إخرى فلا يعنى ذلك ان الاخوة يجب ان يجتمعوا معاً لتناول هذا السر بعد أن يكونوا قد تغذوا او تعشوا ، او ان يتشبهوا بالذين وبخهم الرسول و نبههم إلى خطأهم لانهم لم يميزوا بين عشاء الرب و الطعام العادى " ( 1 كو 11 : 20 – 34 ) ( عن كتاب مجموعة الشرع الكنسي أو قوانين الكنيسة المسيحية الجامعة التى وضعتها المجامع المسكونية و المكانية المقدسة و قوانين الرسل و قوانين الأباء القديسين – صفحة 234 ) . 


________________________

موسوعة الانبا غريغوريوس – اللاهوت العقيدي – ص 489 – 490 

*( * )* و ذلك لان سيدنا تبارك إسمه كان وسطهم بالجسد و قال بفمه الطاهر " *ولكن ستأتي أيام حين يرفع العريس عنهم فحينئذ يصومون في تلك الأيام.* " ( مر 2 : 20 ) ، ( مت 9 : 15 ) ، ( لو 5 : 35 )


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع 
جميل خالص 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل يجب أن يعرفة كل من يتقدم الي المناولة الرب يبارك أعمالك آمين*


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*السيد المسيح يبارككم

شكرا جدا

موضوع مهم ورااااااائع *


----------



## maged18 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

